# A#@ chewed by a parent.



## wheussmann

I do a yearly yard haunt In Allen Tx. so as I am setting up yesterday, a car pulls up and out pops this mom. (please pardon while I give the back and forth it is short.)

doesn't say Hi, doesn't say excuse me, just comes up as I am working on a head stone, and says," You will not scare the pee out of my daughter this year. if you don't shut off all the scary stuff so she can walk thru and see everything. I WILL CALL THE COPS...."

my reply was, "For all toters i provide a non scare path straight to the goods. if they choose not to go thru the scare. I am very sorry you Daughter was scared last year at my pirate show, i did not know. but please have her tell the greeter she doesnt want to be scared and she will be excorted past the other props safely."

No you will shut down the motion and fog, as _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _(left little miss priss name out) loves to see the stuff but it scares her and she wants to look.. you will shut it down for her.!!!

(me again) no I will not.
(insert sound of her slamming car door) roles down window gives me the bird. and says you will hear from my lawyer..

WTF!!!!!!!!!!

is this possible? I have up signs that say, enter at own risk, and please ask greeter if you wish to by pass... 

can I hang a sign that says I have the right to refuse service? so i can just tell her no??


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't think she can make you turn things off. She's just trying to scare you into doing it.


----------



## jaege

It is hard to refuse service unless the person is unruly, disruptive to business, or the service could be considered dangerous to the person involved. But you are not refusing service. She can go through as she wishes just like everyone else. If she is afraid, she doesnt have to go through, just like a roller coaster at a fair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like someone hadn't had her morning coffee

I can understand parents wanting their young kids to enjoy Halloween without being terrified, but that woman was just plain rude and unreasonable. We don't set up a particularly scary yard (well, at least to us:googly, but we do see a few kids every year that are afraid to come up the walkway. We go out of our way to make it non-scary for them by showing them how the animated props work, or offering to hold a hand and walking up to the front door with them, or telling them things like "our werewolf is very friendly".

We had a mother one year tell her little daughter as she was coming up the walk that no one was going to jump out at her and scare her. She wasn't the least bit confrontational to us; it was done in a friendly way to let us know her child wasn't up to a real scare, and we were good with that. I actually don't like to see a parent pushing a clearly terrified child up to the front door - takes all the fun out of Halloween for that kid.

I think Haunti is right. The woman was trying to bully you into doing what she wanted. You clearly posted what the option is for anyone who wants to bypass the scary stuff.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think you should of told her yeah, I will turn it off. And then when the kid goes thru, that is when you hand slips and turns it all back on.


----------



## FreakinFreak

Wow. Sounds like a problem looking for a place to happen. I'd probably have said GO ELSEWHERE!
In today's PC world, probably a "Enter At Your Own Risk" would be good... but then someone would probably _still _complain and say "oh but we thought that was a prop". Geez


----------



## remylass

That is so rude. She has many options. 

a. go through the haunt
b. bypass the haunt
c. skip your house for trick or treating

I don't see why she was so rude when asking you to do something for her. I just will never understand people.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I think the scaries thing of all was that "mom". I'd hate to see what the kid turned out to be with that witch as a parent...


----------



## dave the dead

Don't budge on this one...you aren't doing anything wrong. The parent has the option to not bring her kid onto your property if she thinks the yard is too scary. End of story.


----------



## Terrormaster

Like everyone else has said, she's just trying to bully you into giving in to her probably spoiled child. I wouldn't sweat it unless your neighborhood has a HOA. And even then there's nothing she can legally do to you unless you're breaking written HOA policy. And if it isn't she can certainly try to push the issue at a future HOA meeting. 

Otherwise let it go, do your thing as always, she has no legal legs to stand on. And I'm pretty certain she still wouldn't even if you DIDN'T have a sign with warning.

We keep it toned down a little until about 7pm then it's no mercy. We've never once had a complaint it's too scary. I've seen a handful of kids too chicken to make it up the walkway. There is no "chicken" path at our place. You gotta earn your candy, no easy handouts.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

It's a yard haunt at your home? and you don't charge anything, correct? You have every right to deny her access to your property. It's a private residence and you aren't obligated to allow anyone on your property that you don't want there...provided there isn't any weird HOA thing that I'm not aware of. You've give them all the opportunities and warnings to avoid the scary part and you have no obligation to tailor your home to someone else's demands.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that's the definition of a nut case!

you've done nothing wrong and theirs no way she can sue you. after all. it's your property and you've posted a sign telling them to enter at their own risk and to top it off, you've offered a alternative route to the door. she's just being stupid.


----------



## trexmgd

You're nicer than I am, that's for sure.

Anyway, I can't understand why she wouldn't just skip the house? Seriously, as someone who sets up a "p1ss your pants" haunt with startles and scares, I see plenty of parents with 1 yr olds who take a wide path and skip it (or the mom and dad take turns going through themselves). Don't get me wrong, I'm not completely heartless; we hand out nice things for the little ones and don't trigger all the props. But to shut down all ambient effects, etc? Like I said, you're nicer than I am to even engage her in dialog.


----------



## wheussmann

My yard isnt an over the top scare. call it disney meets freddy krugger. have the motion tripped stuff like coffins, lights, one armed grabbers, lots of webs.. for me it is about the lights and the thought in the back of your mind of... ohno.... not the in your face scare.


thing is I don't remember this girl going thru last year. or her mom...

I was kinda shell shocked at the gall of her. I will not shut it down for her pampered little princess...

I have fought the HOA already as they said my coffins were not aproved yard lawn decorations. and won, because it states that we have 6 weeks to have up any ANY the op word. holiday decorations. so that I am not worried about. I have lived her 6 years now and developed quite the stream of people who come to see the haunt. 1500 toters last year.
the haunt will go on,,, i will be posting pictures here soon as I finish the haunt....


----------



## wheussmann

I have a path the shortcuts all the stuff the kids dont want to see,, or I will even bring the candy to them,,, I love Hallowen and try to meet all the scare levels... (but dont do grusome) just fun startles screams and omg whats gonna move next!


----------



## Warrant2000

Stand your ground.

We have a safe word of "peanut butter" that the tot's can use to freeze the actors so they don't scare. But it is a logistical nightmare to have to walk around, shut down foggers, change lighting, turn off sound tracks, disable pneumatics, etc. Then have to go back around and turn everything on, cue soundtracks, let the foggers warm up, etc. And that is just not possible and will not happen.

You can always prevent the mom from going through because of your "concern for safety" of other tot's and your property. Meaning, with her previous outburst, I wouldn't trust her to go through and possibly ruin something, just to be vengeful.

Be sure to share this story with your friends and neighbors, they may be able to provide support should that crazy mom return.

It's too bad the little girl is caught in between this, but you have to look out for your own property and the safety of guests. Perhaps the girl can come through during lighter dusk hours so things are not so dark and scary?

Don't worry. I've been threatened by people about lawyers before and never heard back. Usually cooler heads will prevail in the end.


----------



## joker

I wouldn't stress it. As others have said you've done nothing wrong and to cater to her child just because she insists is asinine on her part. If she's going to be that way hopefully she'll just skip your house this year. 

We had a similar situation in our charity haunt last year where a guy got mad and wanted to fight because we scared his girl friend. Luckily I was there because the actor in that area can be a little hot headed at times, but I told the guy look you paid to be scared and if we didn't scare you you'd want your money back. We're just giving you what you paid for, and then I probably shouldn't have but I told him if he didn't want his little girlfriend scared maybe he should have taken her to Chuck E Cheeses.


----------



## wheussmann

lol Chucky cheese scares me>>>>>> he is the devil>>>>


----------



## Hauntiholik

joker said:


> ........We're just giving you what you paid for, and then I probably shouldn't have but I told him if he didn't want his little girlfriend scared maybe he should have taken her to Chuck E Cheeses.


















I would have loved to see his reaction.


----------



## wheussmann

Warrant2000 said:


> Stand your ground.
> 
> We have a safe word of "peanut butter" that the tot's can use to freeze the actors so they don't scare. But it is a logistical nightmare to have to walk around, shut down foggers, change lighting, turn off sound tracks, disable pneumatics, etc. Then have to go back around and turn everything on, cue soundtracks, let the foggers warm up, etc. And that is just not possible and will not happen.never thought of a safe word... but 90 percent of my haunt is all on motion switchs I have a few vollenteers (kids from the block) not newkids on the block either...they are there to help with the safety and to add to the scare.
> 
> Be sure to share this story with your friends and neighbors, they may be able to provide support should that crazy mom return.the people on the street know... and most hope she comes back when more are there.. they want to give her a portion of their minds.
> 
> It's too bad the little girl is caught in between this, but you have to look out for your own property and the safety of guests. Perhaps the girl can come through during lighter dusk hours so things are not so dark and scary?
> 
> Don't worry. I've been threatened by people about lawyers before and never heard back. Usually cooler heads will prevail in the end.


and thank you all.. I feel better now...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just silly and I feel bad for her kids.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I wonder if this woman would have the gall to tell Spirit Halloween to turn everything off so her daughter could look at the props? Utter nonsense. 

Please keep us appraised if she comes back.


----------



## wheussmann

i was thinking she would ask ddisney to shut off the haunted mansion and turn on the lights so she could walk thru.... sheesh..

I will keep you appraised.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sad thing about this story is, the woman could have taken the civil approach of simply asking if she could bring her daughter by some time when things weren't running (earlier in the day perhaps) so her child could see the props when they wouldn't be so scary for her. By being rude, she missed an opportunity to help her daughter overcome her fear and have a truly enjyoyable visit under less frightening circumstances.


----------



## wheussmann

I agree... 

she could have brought her on any day when I was testing then she could see what it was and how it worked... trust me I have half the kids in my nieghborhood who help out cause its fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Warrant2000 said:


> Stand your ground.
> 
> We have a safe word of "peanut butter" that the tot's can use to freeze the actors so they don't scare. But it is a logistical nightmare to have to walk around, shut down foggers, change lighting, turn off sound tracks, disable pneumatics, etc. Then have to go back around and turn everything on, cue soundtracks, let the foggers warm up, etc. And that is just not possible and will not happen.
> 
> You can always prevent the mom from going through because of your "concern for safety" of other tot's and your property. Meaning, with her previous outburst, I wouldn't trust her to go through and possibly ruin something, just to be vengeful.


That's for damn sure. I love the idea of a safeword. And definitely keep an eye on the mom...i wouldn't trust her either!


----------



## goneferal

What a moron!


----------



## jdubbya

IMO, this is a non-issue! She comes to your house and tells you what you WILL do in order to accomodate her emotionall fragile kid. Tell her to suck an egg and not bother coming on Halloween. In fact, I'd go so far as to forbid her on your property and if she makes a stink, call the police and let them deal with it. Be sure to tell them she verbally threatened you. What a crock!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I do wonder too, if she's making her child the issue when it's her with the issue. Sure her child might be scared, but might want to overcome her own fear without mom being... well a bully.

People throw around "you'll hear from my lawyer" like candy on Halloween! I'm not saying you can't sue for just about anything (if you've got the time and money) but it don't mean it will a) get far or b) that you'll win. I don't believe she has a legal leg to stand on and was just trying to frighten you like you frightened her child! Sounds like she's use to getting her way and she didn't, so threw a temper tantrum and took off. 

We offer to help kids through our haunt too but ours is much more ummm..... Tim Burton? So even though the kids are mortified most of the time, mostly of me in costume it seems, they are infinitely fascinated and I've been told that many have overcome their fears by visiting my house! 

Stand your ground, I think this crabby bitty just wanted some attention on herself and had to start something.


----------



## corner haunt

Terrormaster said:


> There is no "chicken" path at our place. You gotta earn your candy, no easy handouts.


That's the way it is at my haunt, well sort of. There is no single path to take, just wander through what you want. I don't know if I would have been that pleasant with her! :finger: back at yah!


----------



## trishaanne

I have a child friendly part of my yard where they know nothing will get them.. They are told that the zombies cannot cross the line in the driveway. We tell parents not to bring the kids into the back yard, and if there is someone who does, occasionally my husband will have the actors tone it down a bit for them. However, the grandkids went through last year and pissed off the actors because they started laughing while they were trying to scare their parents..lol.
I have had parents who bring their kids by when I'm setting up and I'm more than happy to take them on a tour with the lights on so they can see things. Halloween night, however, I won't do that because it's too busy.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

I aggree. This is not OK! I say stand your ground and don't give in.


----------



## Kaoru

She was probably trying to scare you. This is your yard right? Either way I feel if a parent has a problem with it, they can skip your house. Some damn people always gotta make things complicated.


----------



## dionicia

Let her call her lawyer, she's waste her money when he/she laughs at her and says it's his property, he doesn't have to legally do anything for you. That will be $1000 please. 

I can't wait to hear if she shows up for Halloween. If she does start smarting off, ask her to leave and if she doesn't, call the cops. 

Maybe she needs to hear a police officer tell her the same thing she wasted her money hearing from her lawyer.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

She is a classic "Type 2" control freak control freak is all. They like to get attention by irritating prople. Best way to deal with a "Type 2" is to simply ignore them. This is the United States and you have every right to express your opinion and certainly any Halloween display, there are no laws on this so she is just blowing steam. There have been cases where Hallowen displays have been extremely graphic and morally offensive but the police are powerless since it would voilate the first amendment. 

I'd simply say "I'll be celebrating the holiday in a traditional manner, like it or not!"

Then wait quietly a few weeks until she starts putting up Christmas decorations so you can complain that they are too shiny and bright and happy, and demand that she take them down!


----------



## Sblanck

I see you live just North of me down here in Nutville, Texas. She has no ground to stand on. If it was me I would call the police on her and say I was threatened.


----------



## GPSaxophone

RoxyBlue said:


> The sad thing about this story is, the woman could have taken the civil approach of simply asking if she could bring her daughter by some time when things weren't running (earlier in the day perhaps) so her child could see the props when they wouldn't be so scary for her. By being rude, she missed an opportunity to help her daughter overcome her fear and have a truly enjyoyable visit under less frightening circumstances.


My haunt isn't very scary - I'm just getting started with animated props where I've had animated lights for years. Still, it has a reputation as the scariest Halloween house in the neighborhood since no one else is on the same level. I get parents of very young children bringing them by in the daytime so they can see that everything is fake.

There isn't a "master switch" to turn everything off (well, there's the main breaker in the panel, but then I'd have to reset all my clocks inside the house afterwards), so stopping the show because someone is too scared is not an option. I usually get one request a year to go easy on a 3-4 year old and try to comply as much as I can by either taking my mask off or kneeling to seem less of a threat to them, but that's about as much as I can do.

Parents can bring smaller children earlier in the evening (5-6pm) when it's still light out or they can skip my house altogether. No one is forcing them to send their kids up the driveway.


----------



## Spooky1

It's interesting that she felt that she and her daughter deserved special treatment. It sounds as if the daughter may always get her way, and you're so mean to not give in (no matter how difficult it would be to turn off all the animated props for one kid), as she obviously always does. For our yard some of the animated props are on remote controls so I can decide when or if to trigger them, but if someone was that rude to me I wouldn't feel very accommodating.


----------



## debbie5

Arghhh....this is the generation of "specialness": ask any coach, teacher or school principal. It seems like there are always some weiner-parents who feel that their kid is the exception to the rule and needs some type of special consideration. And the mom clearly is nuts and/or has issues.Don't waste your time & energy trying to understand craziness. If she shows up, I would ask her to leave or you will call the police..if anything comes out of her mouth, I would NOT engage her in any way (act like she is invisible) and call. Sometimes, it feels like like the a-holes are running the world. Sometimes the nice guy has to win.


----------



## Sblanck

Something I also used to do when I was running a bigger yard haunt was call the city and clear it with them and invite the fire marshall out to look around and give suggestions. This was after one parent said she was going to call the city. I also had a neighbor who was on the P&Z for the city and he would always say positive things about the haunt. Pretty much once I had the city's okay I did what I wanted and anyone who called to complain was told to buzz off.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

:She is just "Nuckin' Futs", and she won't call a lawyer. She is just a nut who can skip your house and go to another.

I have had a crazy lady yell at me before. I was standing in a line at a mall talking to my husband. The lady behind me started screaming at me and told me to F-off! Till this day I have no clue what she was screaming about. Hubby said, "don't worry about it. She is just crazy"... He was right!

I wish I could come see your haunt. I am in Arlington but will have to drive to Terrell on Friday. I won't be in your area at all anytime soon. Darn!

btw....a lawyer I know says that because it is your private property, and you are not charging admission, you can exclude anybody you want :finger:


----------



## beelce

What a nut case......
I agree with everyone, you should just ignore her.

Although, I think it would be a good idea to call the sheriff and make a simple statement (not a complaint) that she came onto your property and made a specific threat concerning an exact day and time.
That way, if she does get out of control in any way, you will have already opened a dialogue with the sheriff's office, and they may recognize her as a real threat.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Wish you the best! Hope everything goes off with out a hitch. Don't let the one bad apple spoil it for the bunch. Keep up the great work you are doing!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Unfortunately, This is what our country is degrading into. 

I agree with sblanck. Have the police & Fire Dept check out your yard and make 
sure there is nothing she can complain about. Then explain to her that you have a right 
to freedom of speech. She also has the option of not entering your haunt.

I am getting real tired of people who tell other what to do on there own property. 
You seemed to have handled it better than I would have. So my hat is off to you for taking that high road.


----------



## TeddyMadison

Wow, are you sure someone didn't set you up for a little pre Halloween gag? I can't believe someone would do that seriously lol.
Anyway, your not under any obligation to do anything, you can actully tell them to stay away, it's your private property, not a public establishment.


----------



## dna1990

:undecideton:

Can't wait to hear how this one turns out. Post back after the big weekend.

I am assuming this is a neighbor, so it is realistic one must live on past this incident. For the most part just ignore it, could easily be someone that is accustomed to baiting people into something they can act against.

Some mornings people just forget to take the meds...who knows she may not even remember.

But if things get even a bit out of tune this weekend, for the safety of your other guests and your own rights - ask calmly that she leave YOUR PROPERTY immediately and then back that up with a call to the cops if she does not comply right away.


----------



## debbie5

Heheheh...I thought of this post as I was leaf-blowing today, and some leaves were being carried by the wind onto my drunky-nutsie neighbor's lawn. I was just waiting for him to come out and start bitching. I was gonna hand him a Sharpie ask him to monogram the leaves on his tree so his leaves & mine don't get mixed up..... I refuse to let the a holes win.If I want to deal with nuts, I will go back to my old job. I HATE that I get caught off-guard by such rudeness...that I don't say what I actually WANT to/should say, and later get frustrated that I was polite and temperate (aka a sucker) AGAIN. I'm getting too old to be steamrolled anymore. No wonder old people are grouchy & say whatver they want to: they've had a whole lifetime of kissing ars & are just sick of it. I'm SO there. LOL.


----------



## kprimm

I would have given her two birds back and told her off real well, then her and her kid wouldnt have ever come back anyway. The broad sounds like a crack pot.


----------



## PropBoy

wheussmann said:


> i will be posting pictures here soon as I finish the haunt....


Still waiting on those pics.
Great comments from everyone so nothing other than we need pics & video of this great terror filled yard...for inspiration of course.

-PB


----------



## randyaz

I dont know....but me?

Id be on the lookout for the little princess....

and the scare the everliving pi_ _ out of her....

then wait down the street in the bushes for her mother....hail of eggs !!!!

But thats just me....your mileage may vary.


----------



## pagan

Could be worse man.. You could be married to her!


----------



## Lunatic

Nope, wouldn't worry about that one bit. Enjoy your haunt. I feel sorry for her husband.


----------



## fritz42_male

I have to agree with randyaz - look at it this way, assholes like this are the cause of social issues in our lives. You have a DUTY to re-educate such people in the facts of life and if you try and bypass your duty, then you are a part of the problem.

A hail of (rotten) eggs is just what is needed!

A mate of mine ran a pro haunt last year and got a number of complaints from a local baptist college - his reply 'Do you celebrate Xmas?' - response was 'of course we do' - he said, 'well if you can celebrate a pagan ritual then so can I'

lol


----------



## Daphne

This is absolutely ridiculous. I have live actors but when little ones come up, they don't scare them. They are welcome to scare the daylights out of teenagers/older kids. I stand by the mailbox so you can score the candy before going through my display and leave if you want. If someone told me to turn everything off, I would be mad. My property, no charge and you do NOT have to go through it.

We have had some younger kids in the neighborhood that were scared of my display. It is spooky, not gorey, but with the lighting and all, it is pretty scary. A couple parents told me their children were too scared to come to my house but did it nicely and never demanded I do anything. They just skipped my house and one was apologetic saying they hoped it didn't hurt my feelings! I asked them to bring the kids by during the day when they saw me out there working on it and we'd do a behind the scenes tour with nothing running. After they got to see/touch stuff during the day (I even pulled up the witch's dress to show them it was all metal/motors/etc.) they were fine. I told them I would be a vampire but if they looked closely, I would have on white tennis shoes so the little ones would know it was me. They all came to my haunt and I pulled up my dress enough to show them my shoes. A couple years ago, I heard one I had given the "tour" explaining how stuff worked to a parent and that none of it was real. No problems, happy kids, happy parents.

You can handle a situation nicely or be a complete jerk. I am so sorry this witch decided to take the jerk path....

The code word is a great idea! I always just called out "little ones" which worked but I am going to borrow your code word for tonight. Thanks for the great idea.

Hope things go well tonight and she doesn't show up and try to ruin your night.

Some people are just idiots. Whackjob and Princess should just skip your house. You made special provisions to avoid the scary stuff and still score the candy, that is considerably more than many people. It amazes me what some people demand/expect.


----------



## PropBoy

pagan said:


> Could be worse man.. You could be married to her!


best comment yet


----------



## Haunt Master

Also the most scariest too!! When that thought when through my head i almost started screaming in terror.


----------



## The_Caretaker

whuesmann what was the outcome


----------



## GothicCandle

yeah, what happened? I'm willing to bet her or her kid never appeared. 
This is so stupid, jeez. You allow a kid onto your private property to see your Halloween props if they choose to come off the sidewalk then you are not liable for them getting scared. You have signs and warnings posted and even have a no-scare option. If a kid got hurt then you would be liable i suppose, since you invite them into the haunt and they trust the safety of it. But getting scared is the point of the whole set up. If they don't want to be scared then don't go in, ugg. (i know others have posted this same opinion, but i haven't been online in a bit lol, too busy! lol)


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

So... Did she come back with her lawyer?


----------



## wheussmann

well she showed up trying to load pics and will post link soon.

she showed up when I had a line of kids 100 deep. and started screaming from a distance... when we ignored her after snapping a picture of her she left.

my driveway was packed with people, and they all kept asking what is up with her.. I think I could have had her run down by and angry mob. as they all enjoyed the show I put on this year.

we lost count over 600 kids in around 3 hours. 100 lbs of candy. 3 gallons of mist (my newly built fog chiller got smooshed when a 40 mph wind blew my guilotine over on it.. so we just filled the air with hot fog lol

typical haunt lost two drive motor 1 fog chillers, but the show went on.

and b*^chy lady didnt get any candy and lil miss princess didnt get to see the show shut down.


----------



## wheussmann

DSC08690 | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@1d9f2a221d

i think this link will get you there>>>

and you can see some of the pics of the haunt.

hey it worked LOL... that is her and two I know one is her lil miss princess, they were yelling from there. while my whole haunt was packed,, I had my photographer snap a pic, and I just ignored them... she went away finally...

the balls of some people.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Really...did she think you'd stop everything with that many people waiting their turn...really, did she think you'd stop with nobody waiting? NUT-JOB!

Glad you had a successful haunt.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Oh hell yeah!!! Good to hear about little Ms. Demand It All didn't get her way and got ignored after working so hard to get attention and that you had such a good turnout! I think seeing you succeed at this probably got to her as well, seeing all those people anxious to see your work. 

Well done!


----------



## wheussmann

i will post pics on the site here under my profile of the haunt. it was a raving success!!! everybody wants to know what i am doing next year. !!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Those girls don't look so little to me and which one is the nut job?


----------



## debbie5

Un be fricking leeavable.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Those girls don't look so little to me and which one is the nut job?


I was just thinking that.

Glad to hear Ms. Jerko didn't get her way. You handled it well.


----------



## wheussmann

the one in the middle was the mom.. not sure which one is her princess. either i should have let the mob loose on her lol!!

i think she had Ball (stupid ones) to yell at me to shut it down and some other stuff I couldnt hear due to music, props, and people laughing screaming.. with that many people having fun she was very lucky some tot'er didnt smack her with it's candy bag


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Glad the Haunt went well


----------



## Kaoru

You gotta be FREAKIN kidding me! What sorta of idiot does that? Something has to be mentally wrong with that woman. Sheesh! Watch your back man! She might be scarrier then your props!!!  But I'm glad it went so well. Is that link you posted on top of page 7 her and her kids?


----------



## GothicCandle

jeez. What an idiot. yes, I see you have 600 people waiting to see the scary stuff but MY daughter doesn't like some of it, Demand you take it down! lol. Did she seriously think it was so easy to shut down for one kid and then start it back up for the rest? dumb*ss. If you had done that I think the other toters would have done more to her then hit her with their candy bag. I also wonder how long she would yell at you about turning the fog machine off after you did since the fog don't disapper instantly lol. 
*click*
"You need to get rid of that smoke! I'll call the police!"
"Just turned the switch off."
"No you didn't its still flying around!"
"That was already there, no more is coming right now."
"It's too scary! shut it off!"
lol


----------



## wheussmann

Kaoru said:


> You gotta be FREAKIN kidding me! What sorta of idiot does that? Something has to be mentally wrong with that woman. Sheesh! Watch your back man! She might be scarrier then your props!!!  But I'm glad it went so well. Is that link you posted on top of page 7 her and her kids?


I think so> I know the one in the middle was her. i wont forget her>>> and I agree with the other coments (to think someone Married, or atleast had!!!!! okay horror thoughts>>) i need to go wash my mental image generator now!!!

and to up date today after work< i was picking the last of the spider webs out of my trees to prepare for the next holiday, and a police car come up. officer said he need to ask some questions as a complaint was filed on me...

yup she filed a complaint saying i was harrassing her and her princess.

long story short, the officer said," Mr. Heussmann i have been bringing my tot'ers thru your haunt for 5 years now, and we know it is bogus. just following procedures... have a great day and look forward to next years haunt." he even said that he would vollenteer as a security guard in uniform >>>

so all is well and ended well, now only 332 days left till I have to set back up again!!!


----------



## Kaoru

Damn, Oh I would keep her out of my property. No point in having a lunatic like that near me. But glad the policeman has been through your haunt and didn't harass you for it. Or just have your Tots get on her if you do stop the haunt just for that lunatic. But yeah wouldn't blame you if you just ignored the fool. Although payback wouldn't be a bad idea either. 

Edit: Just noticed the policeman volunteering for your haunt. I'd take him up on that if I were you.


----------



## TeddyMadison

Be careful with that one man. I had a similar situation but not related to Halloween. the woman was harassing my wife, making stuff up. It got to the point that we went to court to get a no contact order (the women did not show so it was granted by default). My point being, she sounds like she is not stable and there is likely more to come.


----------



## wheussmann

TeddyMadison said:


> Be careful with that one man. I had a similar situation but not related to Halloween. the woman was harassing my wife, making stuff up. It got to the point that we went to court to get a no contact order (the women did not show so it was granted by default). My point being, she sounds like she is not stable and there is likely more to come.


point taken, and agreed. I live in Texas and I always have in the back of my mind that whole Texas cheerleading thing where the mom offed the girl who knocked her daughter off the squad..

that is why I am being polite as possible but wouldn't give in to her rant to shut my haunt down. I am glad the cop will be there next year.


----------



## Warrant2000

You stood your ground, and you were successfull. We're all proud of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good cops rule!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to hear the police (at least that one) is on your side. Sorry you had to deal with a crazy lady while running your haunt.


----------



## fick209

Can't believe she came back. I think you have handled this entire situation very well, and very glad that had a successful haunt!


----------



## remylass

Lucky the police officer had been to the haunt. That could have gone the other way. Sounds like you handled her the best way you could. I don't understand how she was at YOUR house, but claimed you were harrassing her. Some people.


----------



## debbie5

She can be arrested for filing false statements in a police record. 

Kill her.


----------



## fritz42_male

Sounds to me like you have another candidate for new prop for the 'meat factory' scare!


Mwhahahhahhhaaaaa


----------



## Night Watchman

I wish the world revolved around me. Just one more thing to add to my list of things to do. I wonder how princess got it to revolve around her.


----------



## wheussmann

several of my vollenteers wanted to walk her by one of the coffins push her in nail it shut and hey start the show.... then the tot'ers.. would be like OMG THAT COFFIN IS SCARY it sounds like someone actually trapped in it!!!! wow this place rocks... lol


----------



## Sblanck

Yes take up the police officer's offer. When I did a yard haunt at my parents I had a husband wife team Texas Rangers (not the baseball players but the ones with guns) do security for me. My Mother works for the TR so I had the hook up for keeping people in line.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Well I'm glad your haunt went on as planned and this control freak, drama queen, attention whore didn't get her way. I really feel sorry for her kid who is, I'm sure, getting a totally distorted view of reality.


----------



## dominic81

Your situation gives me an idea for a theme room in a haunt everything is off route your guest through twice and on the second pass everything comes on at once we can call it the WTF was that room lol.


----------



## Daphne

Shoot! There is an unknown error and when I click on the link, it told me I had to log in to see anything so I can't see her. I am convinced this woman lives in my neighborhood! I am so glad she left although I am amazed the witch showed up!! 

I'd think a false police report is in order. Who comes to YOUR house so you can harass THEM??? Got to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard (ok, at least this week that I've heard)

Wow, sounds like your display was amazing!! That is a ton of folks!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

What a psycho. She needs to do something better with her time then mess with you. You handled it WAY better then I would have. I think I would have told her to go suck a ****. Anyway I hope she gets in trouble and go's to an asylum.


----------



## dynoflyer

Plastic Ninja said:


> What a psycho. She needs to do something better with her time then mess with you. You handled it WAY better then I would have. I think I would have told her to go suck a ****. Anyway I hope she gets in trouble and go's to an asylum.


Yup, what he said. I would've lost my temper and told her off.
I'm Irish/Mexican mix. My wife says I have the temper of a Mexican and hold a grudge like an Irishman. Forgive and Remember. . . I always say. Glad it turned out alright for your haunt.


----------



## SpectreTTM

wheussmann said:


> DSC08690 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> i think this link will get you there>>>
> 
> and you can see some of the pics of the haunt.
> 
> hey it worked LOL... that is her and two I know one is her lil miss princess, they were yelling from there. while my whole haunt was packed,, I had my photographer snap a pic, and I just ignored them... she went away finally...
> 
> the balls of some people.


Is this Link Down?


----------



## wheussmann

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=813&pictureid=9437

yeah i took it down due to people were making rude comments on the girls in costumes.... what is up with people..

here is the link to the hauntforum of my haunt


----------



## autumnghost

Be careful wheussmann. Next thing you know you'll end up on an episode of Judge Judy. This nutjob will sue you on national television for harassment or punitive damages or some such crap.

But then it could be fun to see JJ give her the riot act for being a bone head (no pun intended).


----------



## HomeyDaClown

autumnghost said:


> Be careful wheussmann. Next thing you know you'll end up on an episode of Judge Judy. This nutjob will sue you on national television for harassment or punitive damages or some such crap.
> 
> But then it could be fun to see JJ give her the riot act for being a bone head (no pun intended).


I can hear her now:

Shut up maam, it's my turn to talk and although Mr. Heussmann might need another screaming witch for his haunt, this court certainly does not!


----------



## tcass01

*Hire Her!*

Personally, you should hire her to stand on the lawn and gripe. That is scary in itself. I don't think the child has a problem with being scared...I think the Mom is afraid of the ghouls & spooks. If she comes back, tell her you will turn it off when she takes off that frightening mask she is wearing.
What is scarier still, is that she probably went home and looked up a lawyer on the internet and called one. Remember, It is your property and she can't make you do anything you don't want to while on it. It is your "Freedom of Expression" and a Government issued "Right"


----------



## wheussmann

Tcass01 I want to scare the kiddos... not tramatize them!!! she was scary not freddy kruger scary but that silverball on phantsm scary... you knew she was there but know when she was going to strike lol

still thinking nailing her in a coffin would be a better idea. wouldnt need to plug or add air to that one! just watch it jerk and bounce with wails of fury...


----------



## Moxlonibus

I think the mom is the one doing the wrong by taking her kids into a place that makes mom and kids unhappy, on a time proven basis. Like FreakinFreak was saying.


----------



## niblique71

You know what??? I'm glad that you didn't take overt action. We haunters are considered "Unusual" by normal society.. Yet 99.99% LOVE what we do. 

I Like the Idea of, "your welcome to experiance it"... AND/Or "Your welcome to leave". If anyone from your community saw you doing anything different than being a gracious host it all could have backfired on you... So weather it was intentional or Not.... "Well Played"

We must ALL be embassadors of "Good fun" or we'll encounter the wrath of our gov't oficials or the religious right.

We all tread on uncertain gound here. Mostly because of insurance regulations. So be smart and Pay it forward with good intentions ALWAYS.

"Well Played" and Bring that officer in for next year ..... it will only bring more credibility to your haunt and soften any other negative issues that may come up.


----------



## thrilltainment

wheussmann said:


> I do a yearly yard haunt In Allen Tx. so as I am setting up yesterday, a car pulls up and out pops this mom. (please pardon while I give the back and forth it is short.)
> 
> doesn't say Hi, doesn't say excuse me, just comes up as I am working on a head stone, and says," You will not scare the pee out of my daughter this year. if you don't shut off all the scary stuff so she can walk thru and see everything. I WILL CALL THE COPS...."
> 
> my reply was, "For all toters i provide a non scare path straight to the goods. if they choose not to go thru the scare. I am very sorry you Daughter was scared last year at my pirate show, i did not know. but please have her tell the greeter she doesnt want to be scared and she will be excorted past the other props safely."
> 
> No you will shut down the motion and fog, as _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _(left little miss priss name out) loves to see the stuff but it scares her and she wants to look.. you will shut it down for her.!!!
> 
> (me again) no I will not.
> (insert sound of her slamming car door) roles down window gives me the bird. and says you will hear from my lawyer..
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> is this possible? I have up signs that say, enter at own risk, and please ask greeter if you wish to by pass...
> 
> can I hang a sign that says I have the right to refuse service? so i can just tell her no??


it's like telling a rollercoaster operator: "you will make the ride fall no faster than 5mph on that first fall for my daughter or i'll call the cops"... ridiculous


----------



## stuffyteddybare

"There is no "chicken" path at our place. You gotta earn your candy, no easy handouts"..I love it! Many times the teens are the freebie beggers.


----------



## shaunathan

it's been several years since the incident, how has it been wheussmann? Any problems since 2010?


----------



## Hauntiholik

He hasn't been on here since October 2011.


----------



## shaunathan

what a shame, I hope this lady didn't win in the end


----------



## RingMaster

I have a greeter that tells them that children should be with there parent because there is grafic sceens that might upset a small child or even a adult.


----------



## Chatty_Patti

If it's a yard haunt, its your own private property. If she doesn't want her little honey dumpling getting scared she doesn't need to step onto your property. If she be comes unruly on YOUR property, ask her to step off as she is unwanted and now trespassing. DO NOT touch her in any way! But call the police for trespassing. If she calls the police what's going to say? "Ooo, the yard is scaring my little princess!" That's the most ridiculous thing I e ever heard! Police HATE nonsense calls! Happy haunting!!


----------



## Mother Topia

I am a homeschooler. My oldest son homeschooled as well. He is also into Star Wars and makes authentic looking costumes and props. His son graduated 2 years ago and we attended the Florida Home School convention/graduation in Orlando. 
Disney was having their Star Wars event the same weekend, so oldest and youngest son had their costumes set to wear at that event, taking my grandson as a grad present. 
The two of them donned their costumes and paraded around the convention hall and resort. I ended up acting as their handler because we were approached by so many people wanting a photograph. It was awesome!
My sons then headed to the graduation practice, to see our graduate and find out if they could escort him onto the stage. 
One woman came flying at us in a panic to stop us. One of the almost 300 graduates was afraid of costumes, so we couldn't even enter the room! They were Jedi soldiers, for Pete's sake!
How do you get through life - near Disney World - without glimpsing costumes?!
Takes all kinds.


----------



## SkeleTom

When she shows up, turn everything off, turn the yard lights on, get out a bullhorn, and announce to the crowd that everything is at a standstill while this woman and her daughter walk through. Take her picture. Shine your biggest flashlight on her. Play some sad-trombone goofy music while she stumbles through. Let her bask in the death glares of everyone else present.


----------



## Aquayne

The child is likely autistic and believe me, the family are doing the best they can. Most don't realize how much the family become a prisoner of the child's disorder. They love her more than their own lives. Please don't forget "We are all stumbling through life, half blind, doing the best we can." F.W. Johnson
Thank you for your kindness of foregoing the costume. Your small sacrifice meant all the world to that family to avoid a melt down.


----------



## Aquayne

The opposite thing happened to my sister. I put on a yard haunt but where we now live none comes to trick or treat. We drive 90 minutes to Kernersville NC to set up in my sister's yard in a nice neighborhood that is perfect for haunting. We do singing pumpkins, dancing skeleton haunting a grave yard and weave a giant web complete with giant spider.
One thing we did as an after thought was project Disney's "Skeleton Dance" on the garage door. It is much more popular that I ever thought and sometimes the parents have to drag their kids away from our fun, silly haunt. One year I could not come and set up so my sister set up only the pumpkins. One mother was upset because he son, autistic, had fixated on that movie on the door for the whole year. When they arrived and it was gone his melt down broke mother's heart and she lashed out at my sister in despair, "how could you do this to the children....where is everything!" My sister was at first insulted by the tirade but after we all talked about it we realized how important our efforts are for the kids. We haven't missed a year since.


----------



## panicRealm

SkeleTom said:


> When she shows up, turn everything off, turn the yard lights on, get out a bullhorn, and announce to the crowd that everything is at a standstill while this woman and her daughter walk through. Take her picture. Shine your biggest flashlight on her. Play some sad-trombone goofy music while she stumbles through. Let her bask in the death glares of everyone else present.


this, all of this


----------

